# This is probably not new but I am



## mbl (Apr 7, 2016)

After trying yet another OTC remedy that did not work, I am feeling too tired to keep trying. i have been doing this "trying" for 6 years with no relief. I have tried everything. prescriptions, diets, OTC, natural, unnatural, nothing works. I can't afford counselling altho i am unsure if that would help, anyway. i am also sick and tired of relatives telling me to "get a new job" to relieve my financial problems. I cannot get out the front door 75% of the time, let alone work more than i do now. i work 7 hours a week and can't always make that. i guess i am just venting right now. I am 66 and have had this problem since i was 45, but it has only severe the last 6 years.


----------

